# VLC läuft mit KDE 3.5 nicht

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit VLC (siehe http://www.videolan.org/ kennen und schätzen gelernt, allerdings auf anderen Distributionen. Gentoo hat es im portage-Tree, also wollte ich es mir jetzt bauen. emerge ging noch problemlos, aber ich kann es dann einfach nicht aufrufen. Wenn ich ein mpg-File (ich habe ein paar Filme, allerdings auf einer gemounteten NTFS-Partition) anklicke, bekomme ich dann die einzige verwertbare Fehlermeldung: KDEInit kann "wxvlc" nicht starten.: Could not find 'wxvlc' executable.. Prima. Bloß kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Weiß jemand, wie ich das zu interpretieren, und was ich zu tun habe?

Christoph S.

----------

## _hephaistos_

zeig mal: emerge vlc -pv (wegen den useflags - die sind IIRC beim vlc a bissi tricky)

cheers

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

bittesehr:

```
pc1 ~ # emerge vlc -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4-r1  -3dfx +X -a52 -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -dvd -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg -flac -freetype -ggi -gnutls -hal -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod +mp3 +mpeg +ncurses +nls -nsplugin +ogg +opengl +oss +png -real +samba -screen +sdl -shout -skins -speex -stream -svg -svga -theora -unicode -v4l -vcd -vlm +vorbis -win32codecs -wxwindows +xml2 -xosd +xv 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

pc1 ~ #
```

----------

## Pegasus87

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, habe es dadurch gelöst, dass ich das USEFlag wxwindows mit reingenommen habe.

Würde ich mal versuchen an deiner Stelle.

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo genau des is es auch.

dazu würd ich auch +dvd win32codecs und ev. nsplugins nehmen

cheers

----------

## Pegasus87

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> jo genau des is es auch.
> 
> dazu würd ich auch +dvd win32codecs und ev. nsplugins nehmen
> 
> cheers

 

Es schadet auch +xosd nichts, wenn man z.B. beim Vollbild den Lautstärkebalken sehen will.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

oha, tatsächlich, diese USE-Sachen haben es vorläufig gebracht. Besten Dank

----------

## _hephaistos_

warum vorläufig?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

vorläufig: weil jetzt zwar erstmal das Programmfenster da ist, aber alles schwerz und stumm bleibt :-(

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> vorläufig: weil jetzt zwar erstmal das Programmfenster da ist, aber alles schwerz und stumm bleibt 

 

Wobei speziell?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   vorläufig: weil jetzt zwar erstmal das Programmfenster da ist, aber alles schwerz und stumm bleibt :-( 
> 
> Wobei speziell?

 

VLC ist speziell dazu entwickelt worden, daß man damit beispielsweise MPG-Filme anzeigen lassen - und bei Bedarf sogar übers Netzwerk streamen kann. Prinzipiell kann auch Fernsehen von einer TV-Karte aufgenommen und übers Netzwerk "verteilt" werden - auch an Rechner, die selbst keine TV-Karte haben.

Das tut VLC auch ganz gut. Unter Gentoo hatte ich es bisher allerdings noch nicht probiert. Und im Moment ist es halt noch so, daß ich weder Bild noch Ton habe, wenn ich mit VLC einen Film (MPG) anschauen möchte. Lediglich die Fortschrittsanzeige gibt zu erkennen, wieviele Filmminuten bereits abgespielt wurden.

Unter Umständen kann es auch daran liegen, daß ich gestern die jüngste Version, die erst Ende November veröffentlicht wurde, geholt und eingespielt habe. In der Doku gibts zwar keinen Hinweis, aber es könnten sich im Handling ein paar Kleinigkieten verändert haben. Oder es fehlen noch irgendwelche Codecs.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*    *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   vorläufig: weil jetzt zwar erstmal das Programmfenster da ist, aber alles schwerz und stumm bleibt  
> 
> Wobei speziell? 
> 
> VLC ist speziell dazu entwickelt worden, daß man damit beispielsweise MPG-Filme anzeigen lassen - und bei Bedarf sogar übers Netzwerk streamen kann. Prinzipiell kann auch Fernsehen von einer TV-Karte aufgenommen und übers Netzwerk "verteilt" werden - auch an Rechner, die selbst keine TV-Karte haben.
> ...

 

Was VLC kann, ist mir schon klar. Meine Frage bezog sich eher darauf, bei welchen Formaten es diese Probleme gibt.

MPG ist nun klar, wie verhält es sich mit MP3s oder AVIs ?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Was VLC kann, ist mir schon klar. Meine Frage bezog sich eher darauf, bei welchen Formaten es diese Probleme gibt. MPG ist nun klar, wie verhält es sich mit MP3s oder AVIs ?

 

MP3 und AVI habe ich nicht, ich habe nur MPG. Da müßte ich mir erst irgendwas mal schnell zum Testen aufnehmen. Das funktioniert aber so lange auch nicht, wie ich die vorhandene Karte noch nicht ansprechen kann - mit xawtv gehts natürlich.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*   Was VLC kann, ist mir schon klar. Meine Frage bezog sich eher darauf, bei welchen Formaten es diese Probleme gibt. MPG ist nun klar, wie verhält es sich mit MP3s oder AVIs ? 
> 
> MP3 und AVI habe ich nicht, ich habe nur MPG. Da müßte ich mir erst irgendwas mal schnell zum Testen aufnehmen. Das funktioniert aber so lange auch nicht, wie ich die vorhandene Karte noch nicht ansprechen kann - mit xawtv gehts natürlich.

 

Hmm, dann weiß ich auch erstmal nicht weiter.

Vielleicht solltest du noch die win32codecs mit reincompilieren, ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht solltest du noch die win32codecs mit reincompilieren, ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

 

Für MPG Dateien wohl eher nicht. Ist aber generell auch keine schlechte Idee.  :Wink: 

VLC gibt normalerweise schön detailierte (und unverständliche) Fehlermeldungen aus, wenn man auf "Messages..." klickt.

Mit so einer Fehlermeldung ist es sicher leichter das Problem zu finden.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

Verschuldigung ...

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> VLC gibt normalerweise schön detailierte (und unverständliche) Fehlermeldungen aus, wenn man auf "Messages..." klickt. Mit so einer Fehlermeldung ist es sicher leichter das Problem zu finden.

 

Ja, aber wo finde ich irgendwelche extra "Messages"? /var/log/messages hast du doch nicht gemeint, oder?

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Verschuldigung ...
> 
>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   VLC gibt normalerweise schön detailierte (und unverständliche) Fehlermeldungen aus, wenn man auf "Messages..." klickt. Mit so einer Fehlermeldung ist es sicher leichter das Problem zu finden. 
> 
> Ja, aber wo finde ich irgendwelche extra "Messages"? /var/log/messages hast du doch nicht gemeint, oder?

 

Nein, ich glaube, das meint er nicht. Einfach im VLC Fenster auf Ansicht und dann Meldungen oder gleich STRG+M.

Da bekommste genug Infromationen über deine Fehler.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

Im Menü "View" gibts einen Punkt "Messages". Da geht ein Sonderfensterchen auf. Aber es steht reinweg nichts drin :-(

Diese Win32Codecs sind übrigens installiert, wie ich dem Protokoll entnehmen kann.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo, *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Im Menü "View" gibts einen Punkt "Messages". Da geht ein Sonderfensterchen auf. Aber es steht reinweg nichts drin :-(
> 
> Diese Win32Codecs sind übrigens installiert, wie ich dem Protokoll entnehmen kann.

 

ups, zu schnell abgeschickt. Es geht noch weiter: wenn ich jetzt, obwohl in VLC kein Bild zu sehen ist, einen "Snapshot" mache, riege ich ein Bild als Einzeldatei abgelegt. Sowas hatte ich auch mit dem "normalen" Fernsehprogramm (gewohnheitsmäßig xawtv) schon, da lag es daran, daß ich in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf was korrigieren mußte - für xawtv wars

```

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "v4l"
```

Will VLC da noch irgendwas haben?

----------

